

Facebook Acquires Wit.ai to Help with Speech Recognition and Voice Interfaces - ggonweb
http://techcrunch.com/2015/01/05/facebook-wit-ai/

======
ggonweb
Wit.ai thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8841340](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8841340)

